# National Archery Supply - Is this a creditable store?



## Really_frosty (May 28, 2010)

Hello,

I have been an archer for some time now and I have used online stores in the past. I have read a closed thread here about the store called "National Archery Supply".

After reading through the posts I have seen that many of you are dissatified with this online store. Most of you have lost money to the store not refunding your purchases to credit cards.

I ask you to tell me about your problems and hopefully we can again put pressure on the owner of the store to take action to fixing your problems. 

His business address is also as follows:
National Archery Supply Inc
201-68 Higgins Avenue, 
Winnipeg, MB R3B 0A5 
Phone:1-204-944-8218 

If you have any problem you can use this site as a way of getting to the owner and trying to reference your problem with him. 

His username here is: NationalArchery. You can messasge him directly with your problem.

Also you can call or email the Manitoba BBB at the following:

Better Business Bureau Of Manitoba And Northwest Ontario
B-1030 Empress Street, R3G3H4, Winnipeg, MB
Telephone
Phone : 204-989-9010
Fax: 204-989-9016
Toll Free 1-800-385-3074

If you Google "manitoba BBB" you can go to their website and report him there. Also please report him the Canadian Federal Website, just google "Canadian Consumer Affiars" and use the "File a Complaint" link on the website.

The more pressure we put on the owner of this store the more he will be forced to clean up his business practices. 

I have had nothing but problems with this company so I want to give others the chance to fix thier problems with as much information as possible.

Thanks, 
Stephen :darkbeer:


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*time*

your about a year and a half too late...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

And away we go.... :happy1::happy1::happy1:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

The reason I closed the thread earlier this year is simple: People kept complaining about NAS, which appears to be entirely founded, but *APPEARED* to be doing little more than that. If all the unsatisfied customers chose to channel that energy into action, things might change. The thread is still there as a sticky, but, to the best of my knowledge, no serious action seems to have been taken against NAS.:noidea: 

So, instead of (insert your choice of expletive here, as text masking would take care of it) wouldn't it be better to do something for a change?


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

national archery supply is a joke.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Like I just said, let's move from bashing to acting...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

The best action would be for everyone to quit buying from there period. I had a horrible experience wth NAS. But I learned my lesson and will never even look at that website again....


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Really_frosty said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been an archer for some time now and I have used online stores in the past. I have read a closed thread here about the store called "National Archery Supply".
> 
> ...


harassing the owner by utilizing this site is futile at best. The owners last recorded visit to the site was back in March of this year. The free advertising you supply with bring his companies name to the fore front
just helps bring more people to his web site to see what all the fuss is about.
What I find peculiar, your first and only post is to whip a dead horse after close to three months silence on the issue.



Pierre Couture said:


> The reason I closed the thread earlier this year is simple: People kept complaining about NAS, which appears to be entirely founded, but *APPEARED* to be doing little more than that. If all the unsatisfied customers chose to channel that energy into action, things might change. The thread is still there as a sticky, but, to the best of my knowledge, no serious action seems to have been taken against NAS.:noidea:
> 
> So, instead of (insert your choice of expletive here, as text masking would take care of it) wouldn't it be better to do something for a change?


I agree Pierre. Just the title of this thread says let stir the pot, especially the way the previous thread was closed in order to warn people away from this particular business.


----------



## tenexbob (Aug 10, 2006)

reallyfrosty, what did you order from them? I've ordered from them and had great service. I come to know them personally and they are working extremely hard at getting things turned around. What's your big beef with them?


----------



## tenexbob (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with you CDNhunter. 

When you just throw a bunch of mud at a business and then sit there and to this :darkbeer: it sounds like you got too much time on your hands... is a sticky not enough for your Frosty! get a life


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

tenexbob said:


> reallyfrosty, what did you order from them? I've ordered from them and had great service. I come to know them personally and they are working extremely hard at getting things turned around. What's your big beef with them?


"Whats your beef with them?" Are you joking? Obviously he went through the same anguish that countless others have and needs to vent and also is doing something about it by trying to consolidate as many as possible and make a joint effort for some legal authorities to take notice. You have seen the other thread...are you discounting all the others testimonies to the service they recieved just because you are the rare individual here that has recieved thier items?

And please don`t tell me they are trying to change things...I gave them a second chance and same as the first....waited almost four months before I complained as to where my goods were. They gave me a new twist on thier deceit. They told me my order had been cancelled months ago which I obviously had not and my shipping status still up to the day I asked about my items still said "to be shipped". I went back to double on my order number in case I made a mistake on it and magically my status now said cancelled! Ya right!!! 

I phoned my CC company and they said no refund was issued and according to them it was supposedly cancelled months prior,so now they have no recourse but to confess to lying now or stealing my money.

They said they would send me another refund(and coincidently they did not even hesitate to issue another possible $300??) and I said NO....I want what I ordered so just send me my goods but not once did they even recognize my request and they issued me out a check even though I repeatedly said I just wanted what I ordered!! 

They are not changing nothing about thier ways except new twists to hang onto your money longer and invest it elsewhere!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Instead of adding more complains to yet another thread, why don't the people who have a reason to complain pm each other and band together to get things to change? Talk to a lawyer, ask for advice, BUT DO SOMETHING and quit posting complaints. Those complaints won't change anything.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Well said Pierre! Every kind of complaint has been well documented in the "Sticky: National archery supply" thread. 

Why don't you guys overload the National archery supply email mail boxes with email rendering them useless. Just keep sending and sending the same message over and over again. To fill their mail boxes quicker send an attachment with it... 

Then, make your future archery sales elsewhere. No money, no store.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

But sometimes it just feels good to vent. If this forum allows people to vent, then I think they should be allowed. Also seeing that they are not alone in their ordeal can be somewhat therapeutic...



Pierre Couture said:


> Instead of adding more complains to yet another thread, why don't the people who have a reason to complain pm each other and band together to get things to change? Talk to a lawyer, ask for advice, BUT DO SOMETHING and quit posting complaints. Those complaints won't change anything.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

NockOn said:


> But sometimes it just feels good to vent. If this forum allows people to vent, then I think they should be allowed. Also seeing that they are not alone in their ordeal can be somewhat therapeutic...


I understand the need to vent. What I don't understand is venting without actually doing anything as a group to change the situation. I've been asked to close this thread and I haven't. I just hope that the message is clear and that people start ACTING if they want things to change.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Pierre Couture said:


> Instead of adding more complains to yet another thread, why don't the people who have a reason to complain pm each other and band together to get things to change? Talk to a lawyer, ask for advice, BUT DO SOMETHING and quit posting complaints. Those complaints won't change anything.


Isn`t that kinda what the OP is trying to do!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Pierre Couture said:


> I understand the need to vent. What I don't understand is venting without actually doing anything as a group to change the situation. I've been asked to close this thread and I haven't. I just hope that the message is clear and that people start ACTING if they want things to change.


Isn`t every complaint that is documented here actually more evidence against them if someone does take legal action. Where else do you reach the masses like this site!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

It can be done via PMs and emails. There's a lot of stuff that can be used as much better evidence than the complaints on this thread. Emails, for example. That sort of evidence will not get posted on AT, but can still be used before a court of law. Now, if the unsatisfied customers put together all the evidence from emails and transactions with their CC companies, that can work. But, like I said, you won't find that evidence here.

As for the OP, he hasn't even made a transaction with NAS, but expressed frustration with the way the websited worked. That's a whole other order of business.


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

If you have a complaint or question regarding our company feel free to email me directly. [email protected]

We've been working at improving wait times, service, etc... and in the last few months there have been fewer and fewer complaints on here. I realize there are still some legitimate issues and I am willing to deal with any brought to my attention.

[email protected] goes directly to me.

Thanks guys.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*actually*

some of you have said to do something about it... WELL THEY HAVE... numerous times phone e-mails etc etc some have listed bbb addresses... this thread should be left open so ALL people can be updated and kept abreast.. also freedom of speech comes into play.. this is a commercial venture and all people consumers or not should be informed.. if not then why do we have newspapers???? If you can substantiate your claim and is not hear say then post away.. Its good reading to see how many different ways these people have been duped by this store.. glad to say I have not ordered anything from them and never will .. thanks to all the posters for letting me know about them....


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> some of you have said to do something about it... WELL THEY HAVE... numerous times phone e-mails etc etc some have listed bbb addresses... this thread should be left open so ALL people can be updated and kept abreast.. also freedom of speech comes into play.. this is a commercial venture and all people consumers or not should be informed.. if not then why do we have newspapers???? If you can substantiate your claim and is not hear say then post away.. Its good reading to see how many different ways these people have been duped by this store.. glad to say I have not ordered anything from them and never will .. thanks to all the posters for letting me know about them....


That's why the other thread has been kept as a sticky... and people can still PM or email those who posted in that thread.


----------



## Really_frosty (May 28, 2010)

*National Archery Supply - update*

Good day all readers,

I have been in contact with the Owner of NAS and he has come to take my post here very seriously. I have read through the posts and I see that some have come her for information, others to vent, some from unity, others to call me names. That is alirght. I really don't mind the comments about me.

I am happy to report that Jason Myers has decided to take care of my problem with his online store.
I just thought that I would drop you all a line and let you know that we as a group of consumers have the power to put bad businesses in the light and bring justice to each other if we stand united.

NAS has suffered so Jason says but that is not enough if he is still not taking his customers' complaints seriously. I urge you to use the inforamtion in my first post if you have serious problems with his store that he refuses to address or resolve.

As for the idea of a class action suit I thought that was an interesting idea. I have talked with a university collegue of mine that practices law and he siad that if I wished to pursue such an avenue it could be done but it should be a last resort so I will hold off on that one, but thanks.

Take care everyone and remember "United we stand, divided we fall."


----------



## tenexbob (Aug 10, 2006)

So why don't you tell us what your problems are? What did you order from them? Did you get ripped off, did an order not show up what? or just stirring up the pot??? :darkbeer: What is the reason for your venting. I have read your post and it says nothing about any issue you have with them?

A class action law suit for bad service ?????? Never heard of that!

I order from them all the time and I have no problems. 

Speak with your money man. If you don't like them don't shop there! Enough said. you have waaaay to much time on your hands.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

NAS, If you want to improve your business you should show quantities for in stock items like Keystone country store. If you don't have an Item in stock, you should not be allowed to sell it. That way people will know they won't have to go through hell with you taking their money on products you don't have. Then they won't be pissed off when it takes a month for you to decide to tell them you can't get the item they have ordered and payed for and another month to get a refund. All online websites should be required to show how many of a certain item is in stock. If someone orders an item and you don't have it there is no way you should take any money until you are ready to ship what they have ordered.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*it worked pierrie*

seems it worked opening this thread up again as the owner has has come on line with a promise to give everybody their money back if they contact him.. in the sticky it is like a cold case file no one really goes there... keep this thread open and updated.. so the people can be satisfied ... people see a new posters name and that is why they are read....


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree 100%. It's a bit tough to implement but we are working on it. The platform the website is currently on does not support it but there are other ways that we can do it and it is a goal of ours for the future.

Thank you for the input.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> seems it worked opening this thread up again as the owner has has come on line with a promise to give everybody their money back if they contact him.. in the sticky it is like a cold case file no one really goes there... keep this thread open and updated.. so the people can be satisfied ... people see a new posters name and that is why they are read....


Exactly,the sticky is great but soon no one even sees it is there and gets no attention. Case in point National Archery himself comes on here and says basically things must be getting better because there are less complaints on here....of course because the main thread is closed and apparently any new ones aren`t welcome! 

I don`t understand what is wrong with an active thread...at least it is a platform for all to say thier experiences whether good or bad and a place to voice your concerns and keep the company on the path of improvement if that is thier intent.

I doubt there is much anybody can legally do for a business that just has poor or slow service,its not like they don`t refund your money.Live threads like this probably does the most damage and hurts there business the most and if anything will force change on thier part is bad publicity.So in essence just by posting of continual bad experiences, in reality we all are doing something about it and probably all we can do.What will hurt more a nasty letter in private to them which I am sure they obviously get from every customer anyways or a public statement or thier dismay! They already have a zero rating with the better business bureau and this just is a continual reminder for those who don`t check there and I am thinking almost nobody checks the BBB rating! 

I don`t see why this is considered pot stirring when noone is bickering or bashing each other but all are directed at a company for poor service.And for the most part all that can be done to help those that are angry is a little venting no different then the countless other threads we come across about bad customer service and shop rates and so on and so on.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Livetohunt said:


> Exactly,the sticky is great but soon no one even sees it is there and gets no attention. Case in point National Archery himself comes on here and says basically things must be getting better because there are less complaints on here....of course because the main thread is closed and apparently any new ones aren`t welcome!
> 
> I don`t understand what is wrong with an active thread...at least it is a platform for all to say thier experiences whether good or bad and a place to voice your concerns and keep the company on the path of improvement if that is thier intent.
> 
> ...



You could see it that way: AT is not a court of law, nor is it a Consumer's Agency. The one aspect where we have authority as mods, and rather limited at that, is for the classifieds, as those trades are done on AT. 

Since the other thread was locked, no other threads about NAS have been started here. I still maintain that people have legal options outside AT which should be exercised to settle the situation, and that said options would be far more effective than any AT thread for that matter.

That's why I've encouraged people to use those options to find a proper outcome to their predicament. Posting here might get some semblance of action, and some outlet to vent, but I highly doubt that it would actually make a significant difference in the end.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

But Pierre, you keep referring that folks should take legal actions. The cost of a lawyer would be a lot more in most case then the cost of the items purchased. Not a feasible thing unless I'm missing something. Plus I don't think NAS has done anything illegal besides having poor customer service and slow shipping times. What would be the court case on that?

That's why these kind of threads should be allowed. If only to inform others.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Slow shipping times? I have been waiting 4 months. I don't think they even ship. NAS is nothing but a joke. Think they need to be put in jail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sorry:


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

NationalArchery said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If you have a complaint or question regarding our company feel free to email me directly. [email protected]
> 
> ...


DON'T TAKE THE MONEY UNTIL YOU SHIP THE GOODS!!

That will probably cut the complaints by at least 75%.

I know I would have been a bit happier.

Kev


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Flogging a Dead horse*

You guys are just flogging a dead horse.....the more you talk about how bad the company is the more advertizing he gets...its simple, DROP THE SUBJECT and dont shop there!!

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## tenexbob (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is the link to the screen shot of the shopping cart. 

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gxy9Q7J

You'll see the security lock. 

Stephen stephen stephen.... better get your fact straight buddy!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tenexbob*

would you please fill out your bio just the name michael leaves the 10 or so visitors to your info wondering.. Also a personal attack might not be needed here as there are a list of unsatisfied customers on the previous thread... Also the owner has come on this thread and said there are problems... I think the owner Jason can defend himself ... Are you a staff shooter or tied into a relationship with this store???? Please respond....


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

If personal attacks begin, this thread will go the way of the dodo...


----------



## tenexbob (Aug 10, 2006)

The personal attack was in the very first post! I ain't attacking, I'm *defending*. 

Yall should call it a "*Personal Defence*" hahaha sheesh! 

I am 100% correct in everything I posted. If stephen feels attacked then that is because he is guilty. 

I am not related and don't work for Jason. I don't have all my user details filled out just like about half of the users on here. I am a member of a lot of forums and I don't put my personal information on any of them.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Pierre Couture said:


> If personal attacks begin, this thread will go the way of the dodo...


Pierre your French:tongue: can we now make this insanity stop. If not your a single malt drinking Frenchman, who likes maple syrup :wink: hopefully bye bye dodo....


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

I agree that this should be locked.

The other thread will remain as a sticky. This one will stay here.


----------

